# Network Attached Storage?



## komobu (Mar 28, 2013)

I am thinking about getting a 2 or 3tb NAS (Network Attached Storage) Drive that will hook up to my home router. If I get this, will I be able to move files from the Roamio to the NAS and play files stored on the NAS from my Roamio? 

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

I do not believe so - I've had NAS for years (I've got two currently in my home with about 20TB of RAID storage). Never tried, but don't see any possible way that the Roamio could actually play content actually stored on the NAS.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

komobu said:


> I am thinking about getting a 2 or 3tb NAS (Network Attached Storage) Drive that will hook up to my home router. If I get this, will I be able to move files from the Roamio to the NAS and play files stored on the NAS from my Roamio?
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


Is the router a newer Netgear? I ask because it will help you get better advice and some Netgear routers support TiVo files directly.

My 3TB NAS is a basic Roamio with a 3TB drive.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> Is the router a newer Netgear? I ask because it will help you get better advice and some Netgear routers support TiVo files directly.
> 
> My 3TB NAS is a basic Roamio with a 3TB drive.


Hi,
If you have a new Bolt, you are likely to be disappointed. The Netgear ReadyNAS app was broken and unless it has been fixed quietly, don't count on it with the Bolt.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> If you have a new Bolt, you are likely to be disappointed. The Netgear ReadyNAS app was broken and unless it has been fixed quietly, don't count on it with the Bolt.


Netgear R8000 and basic Roamio boxes. No problem. I have used a USB drive and an eSATA drive, but it's been a while. Long while.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> If you have a new Bolt, you are likely to be disappointed. The Netgear ReadyNAS app was broken and unless it has been fixed quietly, don't count on it with the Bolt.





JoeKustra said:


> Netgear R8000 and basic Roamio boxes. No problem. I have used a USB drive and an eSATA drive, but it's been a while. Long while.


And so the break is unique to the Bolt, but the Netgear ReadyNAS still works for the Roamio? I always thought that it was an elegant solution, although pricey.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> And so the break is unique to the Bolt, but the Netgear ReadyNAS still works for the Roamio? I always thought that it was an elegant solution, although pricey.


I don't use it since it's too easy to use my 3TB Roamio or 500GB Premiere. But I did test it by pulling a .TiVo file from the Roamio to my PC with Desktop, then moving that to a USB drive. I was able to play it from the Router. Really not worth the extra effort and SM doesn't transfer. I have my recording load well organized and I can schedule a recording on the remote Roamio with TiVo online or just by accessing it over the network. It's nice.

I didn't buy the Router because of that feature. I bought it since the R7500 was buggy and the R8000 is fast and has great wireless.


----------



## komobu (Mar 28, 2013)

The router I have is a Fios Quantum Gateway. The NAS Hard Drive plugs into one of the Ethernet ports. I have the normal roamio that was just on sale for 199 with lifetime service.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

komobu said:


> The router I have is a Fios Quantum Gateway. The NAS Hard Drive plugs into one of the Ethernet ports. I have the normal roamio that was just on sale for 199 with lifetime service.


Unless something on your router says TiVo you'll need a better solution. Perhaps you can use the Search function up top (under your name) to look for NAS.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> Unless something on your router says TiVo you'll need a better solution. Perhaps you can use the Search function up top (under your name) to look for NAS.


Sounds like they're looking for an actual NAS, not just connecting a USB drive to the router and relying on the router for the "NAS" functionality.

With the previous concerns re: the broken BOLT functionality in mind, the Netgear ReadyNAS line are the only products I'm aware of that have built-in TiVo support.

How to archive and playback TiVo recordings to the ReadyNAS | Answer | NETGEAR Support
How do I create an archive of my TiVo data on my ReadyNAS OS 6 storage system? | Answer | NETGEAR Support
Netgear Readynas has Tivo Archiving Support

Bolt and netgear
problem with netgear readyshare storage

New Netgear router allows attached USB drive to expand TiVo storage


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Why couldn't the OP just use pytivo and move them to the share as a part of the transfer? Seems like I did that back when I had a WHS box.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

jrtroo said:


> Why couldn't the OP just use pytivo and move them to the share as a part of the transfer? Seems like I did that back when I had a WHS box.


I'm *assuming* that the OP is looking for a solution that wouldn't require some other computing device as a middleman -- just the NAS. Once an additional device is involved, sky's the limit depending on the box.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Sounds like they're looking for an actual NAS, not just connecting a USB drive to the router and relying on the router for the "NAS" functionality.
> 
> With the previous concerns re: the broken BOLT functionality in mind, the Netgear ReadyNAS line are the only products I'm aware of that have built-in TiVo support.


I have been working with Netgear on the Bolt problem from December 2016 on, it now in Netgear engineering looking for a fix, I am now using the Netgear R9000 with built in Plex and the Bolt, works great for movies as I cam move any DVD movie directly into the hard drive connected to the Router in one step. (using DVD Fab 10). I can't find out yet how to get any pictures or music off the Plex system into the TiVo, must be some setting I am missing


----------

